

Who would buy software from these guys? - bdfh42
http://ir.sco.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=341560

======
st3fan
People who have been living under a stone for the last ten years.

That press release sure is buzzword compliant. It even mentions Web 3.0!

------
davidw
Ouch, aren't they dead yet?

